

Xt rapid XML templating language - colanderman
http://fstutoring.com/~chris/xt/

======
colanderman
Hopefully someone on HN will find this useful. Xt's three primary benefits are
that any Xt document is valid XML, Xt is purely declarative, and that it fully
insulates the programmer from SQL injection attacks.

